# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Писатель и самоубийство

## GanibaL

http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/chh...#TOC_id3049818
   Вот собственно и книга. Частично читал,вроде интересно.

----------


## Blackwinged

Писали о ней на этом форуме, и не раз. Все никак не доберусь до этой книги...

----------

